# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  modrice od platnenih

## cokolada_83

D je 11,5 mjeseci i vec deset mjeseci je u platnenim.Imamo komplet od 20 Popolino one size pelena.Do sad je sve bilo u redu al u zadnjih nekoliko dana mi se ucinilo da ima modre prepone.Pelena je bila na srednjoj velicini pa sam je popustila skroz al modrice ne prolaze.Onda sam probala da mu stavljam tetre i nekoliko home made pelena weka wee kroja koje su dosta uze i modrice se cini mi se smanjuju.
Da li je neko imao takvih problema?Vjerujem da je zato jer su pelene dosta siroke pa sad kad puno puza,hoda i sjedi zuljaju.
Pitanje za one koje su sivale pelene,koji kroj vam je najbolje "sjedao" oko nogica?Ima li neki one size jer ce mi stici i druga beba pa mi se ne petlja sa gomilom razlicitih velicina?I koji newborn kroj najbolje pase po vasem misljenju?  
Uh ja ga bas udrobila  :Embarassed:  .Nadam se da ste me razumjeli :?

----------


## janiczsa

i meni se čini da ima modrice od pelena, ali mi nije jasno zašto. trenutno imamo nekoliko različitih, ali najviše koristimo smibove. nakon toliko pranja postale su i dosta tvrde, pa jedino pomaže sušenje u sušilici, a zbog toga su se naglo počele raspadati. uglavnom, čini mi se da su tvrde pa ga žuljaju kad se puno kreće. nadam se da će uskoro prestati nositi pelene i da ćemo taj problem riješiti

----------


## aishwarya

> Pitanje za one koje su sivale pelene,koji kroj vam je najbolje "sjedao" oko nogica?Ima li neki one size jer ce mi stici i druga beba pa mi se ne petlja sa gomilom razlicitih velicina?I koji newborn kroj najbolje pase po vasem misljenju?  
> Uh ja ga bas udrobila  .Nadam se da ste me razumjeli :?


Ja sam koristila ottobre kroj, ali sam uvijek još za cm otprilike radila uže između nogica. Neki put bi mi se omaklo i previše   :Laughing:

----------


## smedja

mi imamo samo puse, ali i meni se pocelo ciniti da ima flekove na nozicama gdje ju zuljaju pelene... sad jako puno puze, dize se, hoda uz namjestaj...isto mi se cine pretvrde.. a moguce da su i zastitne vec na knap
voda nam je uuuuzasno tvrda pa mislim da je zato... 
ima tko savjet?
susim ih na radijatoru i onda su zbilja koma a prek vikenda kod staraca zavrtim u susilici... 
morat cu kupit njezne puse pa da vidim razliku...

----------


## janiczsa

sušilica čini čuda...

Inače, prije nego sam kupila sušilicu stavljala sam omekšivača (unatoč preporukama) jer su stvarno bile pretvrde i nisu se omekšale na guzi bez njega. Od kad imamo sušilicu, pelene su nam naglo počele propadati i jučer sam baš prvu bacila u smeće jer se raspala.

----------


## cokolada_83

Vec sam mislila da sam jedina sa ovim problemom :shock: .Sad vidim da ima jos malih guza koje zuljaju pelenice  :Sad:  .Mi smo u zadnje vrijeme kod kuce u tetrama i po noci.Popolini pelenice koristimo samo kad negdje idemo.I nema vise modrica :D ,samo nazalost se potvrdilo to da pelenice zuljaju  :Sad:  .
Imamo par pelenica koje sam sila po weka we kroju i one su ok,morat cu jos koju napravit  :Laughing:  .

----------


## janiczsa

mi ćemo izgleda prijeći na jednokratne. Neznam šivat, a nemogu sad naručivat cijelu novu zalihu većih pelena. Nadam se da ćemo kroz koji mjesec počet i odvikavanje  :Wink:

----------


## janiczsa

I stvarno, otkako sam pospremila većinu platnenih i ostavila samo one koje mu nisu male, nema više modrica. Ostali smo na svega desetak pelenica (od kojih i jedna 'Pusa') u koje stane, tako da kombiniram s jednokratnima.

Nadam se da će uskoro naučit pišat i kakat u kahlicu.

----------

